# "Bing" to replace Live Search June 3 - preview available



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BetaNews has an article about Microsoft's new search engine, Bing, with pictures, linked below for instant review. The site premieres June 3, 2009.

It appears the goal of Bing is to provide answers without ever having to leave the results page. This actually looks somewhat promising ...

*BetaNews Article:* Microsoft Reinvents Itself in Search

*Bing Slideshow:* http://www.betanews.com/slideshow/Meet-Bing-Microsofts-New-Search-Engine/216


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Here are images of the new search interface:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Interesting, thanks Drew!


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

This is what I thought about when I heard the name Bing


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> This is what I thought about when I heard the name Bing


sadly..... Me too...

lol


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Milkman said:


> sadly..... Me too...
> 
> lol


Me three...

Bing!! It's Gaelic for "thy turkey's done"... :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing how this works... it will take some doing to "Out Google" Google.

Larry



Greg Alsobrook said:


> Me three...
> 
> Bing!! It's Gaelic for "thy turkey's done"... :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Looking forward to seeing how this works... it will take some doing to "Out Google" Google.
> 
> Larry


Agreed. The interface looks pretty decent, but I'm going to have to use it hands on to know for sure.

What I do know is that picture 2 makes me aggravated and want to type google.com in my address bar. :lol: Whenever I do a search on someone else's computer and their default search engine is set to Live, I always get mad... :lol: I don't know why, I just do not like their results... I never seem to find what I'm looking for...


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Bing? I thought he was dead.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Agreed. The interface looks pretty decent, but I'm going to have to use it hands on to know for sure.
> 
> What I do know is that picture 2 makes me aggravated and want to type google.com in my address bar. :lol: Whenever I do a search on someone else's computer and their default search engine is set to Live, I always get mad... :lol: I don't know why, I just do not like their results... I never seem to find what I'm looking for...


That is the exact reason why I don't use MSN search ever, it always provides the biased (read; MS based) results and never the ones I want/need.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Are they going to have cash back?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pete K. said:


> Bing? I thought he was dead.


He is. This will be joining him soon enough. :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It will be something new to test, have some fun with and see how it stacks up. I think it is very hard to divert search traffic from Google, but it might pick up traffic from other providers. 

At the very least it is worth a fair shake test. Some of the screen captures look pretty interesting.

Larry


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LarryFlowers said:


> I think it is very hard to divert search traffic from Google, but it might pick up traffic from other providers.


Talk about fighting over crumbs.

What's left over after Google and Yahoo is about 9%.

My interest in search engines continues to wane as the level of advertising increases and the level of hits that don't involve something for sale decrease. I did a search on Yahoo the other day and all but two of several hundred reported hits, all with non-eBay urls, redirected me to eBay stores or auctions.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

No matter what cool little feature or nice perk any other search engine has, I always end up going back to google. I just am familiar with how the results come back and love the simple interface.

Live Search has been the second for me though, it is pretty good, though not going to take over googles place in my heart 

I HATE Yahoo, the whole interface/results just annoy me. The only reason it is so popular IMO is because it was the default home page on most machines sold around the millennium and many programs include yahoo toolbar.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

As someone who is getting Googled out, I'm looking forward to trying Bing. The prelease materials looked pretty interesting.

John


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Bing went live just a little early. 

I did a quick comparison searching on "directv forum" (no quotes) at both Google and Bing. Contrast the results and tell me which engine you like better. 

:lol:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

The Google results appear to be more relevant to the search string.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Gloogle's simple page is the main reason I use it..


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks, Drew, for the heads up.
Will there be a tool bar for IE8?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> Thanks, Drew, for the heads up.
> Will there be a tool bar for IE8?


I'd bet the ranch on it.
MS likes to force feed.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Bing went live just a little early.
> 
> I did a quick comparison searching on "directv forum" (no quotes) at both Google and Bing. Contrast the results and tell me which engine you like better.
> 
> :lol:





Marlin Guy said:


> The Google results appear to be more relevant to the search string.


No, I was going for something more self-serving than that! 

Search engines usually provide results in the order of most signficance or popularity...

For "DIRECTV forum" bing has DBSTalk immediately below the DIRECTV forum and a competing site one below DBSTalk.

Google has the order flipped, with the competing site 2nd and DBSTalk third.

Now which do you like better?! 

Just kidding ... this is obviously not the be-all end-all test.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

houskamp said:


> Gloogle's simple page is the main reason I use it..


Agreed. Much easier to read IMO.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm finding a few things I like about Bing ...

1) The "Related Searches" list. Helpful if you don't know exactly what you're looking for by giving ... related searches that may not be at the top of the search result list.

2) The "preview gadget". That's my name for it, as I don't know what it's called, but it's the orange bullet that appears to the right of a search result when you hover over the search result. It shows content from the page linked in the search result.

3) Advanced Search. It doesn't offer as many options as Google's advanced search, but it does permit four types of search specifications and for the search terms lets users pick "match all", "any", "exact" or "none".

4) Search History. It's at the bottom left so you can repeat a search with a simple click.

5) Image search: Options when you hover over an image include "Find Similar", and there are multiple zoom and view options, including one to show image details.

6) News Search: Lets you filter by location and easily switch from "news results" to "reference". Ex: Do a news search on "Directv", then click on "Reference" at the left.

7) Phone Number Search. Put in a phone number in 123-456-7890 format (try your home phone) on the Web search page. Then switch to MAP results. Did you find yourself?

I think I'm going to give Bing a real shot ... I like what I see. 

One big difference I notice is Bing has a lot more "hits" than Google for the same search, but of course that could just be "smoke and mirrors".


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

If you have silverlight installed, the video search is very impressive with Bing. I think the results are about the same so far, but its much easier to change how you search with Bing. For instance, going from websites to pictures to videos. In addition, when searching images I like how it keeps your recent search in the left panel while you browse around. So far so good IMHO.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

If you use Firefox, here's the link to add Bing to the list of search engines. Per the page, this is officially supported by Microsoft.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10434


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This is from "Technews":


> Bing Is Now Your Default Search Engine On IE6, Whether You Like It Or Not
> Sent: Jun 3, 2009 9:13 AM
> 
> For years, Microsoft has tried to shrug off its reputation as a monopolistic tyrant. Today comes news that seems to undermine those efforts pretty badly.
> ...


:nono2:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks the transition is now complete.
I just logged in to my Live account to make cashback purchase on ebay and wound up with bing cashback instead.
I'm fine with it either way. Made an instant $94 buying two laptops for someone else


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> This is from "Technews":
> [...Microsft IE6 sets Bing as default search engine and errors if users try to change it...]
> :nono2:


Perhaps this is how MS will finally force the IE6 holdovers to upgrade to IE7?! :lol:

I just switched my default search engine in FF to Bing. How's that for a twist?  I'm going to try it for all searches for the next couple of weeks to see how I like it, and if I do, it'll stay.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

MS fixed the Bing/IE6 bug:
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9133932



> Computerworld - Microsoft today said it had fixed a bug in Bing that had infuriated Internet Explorer 6 (IE6) users when they discovered that the company's new search engine had hijacked their browsers.......


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I saw my first Bing commercial on TV yesterday or the day before, and finally found it on YouTube. I really liked it!

It doesn't say much about "Bing", but it seems they are focusing on "search overload" and positioning Bing as a "decision engine", not a search engine.

Apparently MS has their own "Bing" channel, so all commercials can be viewed here. I guess the marketing push is on ...


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Kids will love this search engine! 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,524019,00.html


----------

